# Hi-Top or Elevating Roof, whats the best to go for?



## Annjeo (Sep 25, 2010)

We are still looking for our first van that suits our needs, but after some considerable time checking vans out we have at least decided its a VW T5 conversion that we want. However, there is still one big question that we cannot seem to decide upon as we can see pros and cons for both, which to go for a Hi-Top or a Lowlie (or elevating roof)?

Can anyone give some advice on this please as what might be the best to live with?

The van will be our only vehicle so we'll use it regularly as well as "days" out sightseeing etc. Our main use of the van in terms of leisure will be to have the kitchen facilities rather than needing the bed layout as we are unlikely to be sleeping in it unless the situation dictates.

Any experienced camper vanner's views would be very gratefully appreciated as this is holding us back from going that last step.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We had a VW with elevating roof but I broke the struts in a howling wind so we had a High Top fitted to it and I must say I did prefer the Solidness of the High Top and the fact we then had extra storage all the time on the shelf that was the +2 bed, but then found we had to worry about the Height Barriers. :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've had both and, as previously mentioned, it all boils down to a choice between better head height space at all times but with the constant height barrier issue, or the inconvenience of a pop top roof but no height issue, including ferries.

Personally, and taking into account it's your daily vehicle - I'd go for the elevating roof.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Annjeo,

I would say go for an elevating roof, because:

1. It attracts less attention than a high top - less obviously a camper van - so you can usually park it anywhere you could park a large car or people carrier. As a daily driver the high top will inevitably come up against more parking restrictions (not just height barriers). The only height barrier that is still a problem for me is at the local waste recycling centre where the height barrier is 1.85 metres . :evil:

2. If you travel on toll motorways abroad an elevating roof should put you in Classe 1 (same tolls as cars) whereas a high top will be in Classe 2 (like other motorhomes). That difference can save you a lot of Euros on a long trip  . [NB some elevating roof conversions are just above the 2 metre height limit with roof down so take a tape measure and check before you buy.]

3. An elevating roof provides better ventilation in very hot weather or when cooking, and the van will also be less stuffy at night. Mine is a 4 berth with a double roof bed that can take the weight of adults so the roof bed is a bonus in a heatwave.

4. Beware electric motor operated elevating roofs - there have been reports of expensive failures, and I understand that they can be a nightmare to lower manually if the motor stops working / battery goes flat. Much less to go wrong with a manual roof.

5. Mine can be used with confidence in heavy rain - but I do lower the roof in very windy conditions.

On the downside a manual elevating roof can be quite heavy to operate so check you are happy with that by trying it out. The dealer will make it look easier than it actually is. It has as much insulation as a tent so on cold nights I prefer to sleep with the roof down to stay warmer.

I think the high top would win on cold nights or on a very noisy campsite or if you want a permanent TV aerial. It usually has a large locker or two in the roof, therefore gives you more storage and probably less need to shuffle stuff from one area to another in order to make up the bed and for that reason my other half would prefer a high top. :roll: There's plenty of storage in an elevating roof camper anyway; the two of us go away for up to 3 weeks at a time and we haven't found it lacking in that respect.

In the end it depends on the way you will be using the van most of the time. Good luck with your search.

SD


----------



## Annjeo (Sep 25, 2010)

Many thanks to all above especially SpeedyDux, who brought up points we hadn't even considered.

Our mind is now settled on a pop-top (manual) as our use of the van will in the main be day to day normal activities interspersed with days out etc. Maybe when we've gotten used to the camper van life we may get brave and go further afield! :lol:


----------

